# The addiction



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Is everyone else as bad as me with the addiction that is riding our ATV's? I swear I go through withdrawal if I go even a day without riding mine. I don't care if all I have is 30 minutes free during the day, I will hop on the quad and zip into the sand pit behind my house just to get a little ride in. I just can't seem to get enough of it. I can go out for a full day ride and come back with a sore *** from some ruff trails, and still want to keep riding while we are loading the quads back up to head home. So are you all as addicted?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I am addicted to taking it apart and tinkering with it more than riding it. Then when I ride it I am worrying about breaking it....Go figure. 

LOL ....I need to just ride and break it because everytime I try to make a mod to prevent something from happening I end up screwing it up worse than what I was trying to prevent.

FEED THE MACHINE $$$$$$ :aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yes. Ive got the itch bad right now b/c i havent rode in a few weeks.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I Heart My Brute Force...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> I Heart My Brute Force...


haha! I <3 mine too


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep, we are all addicted... but juggling family and responsibility makes it to where riding times, at least in my world, are sparse and far between. This forum is my outlet.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah kids are my main reason other than work for not having enough time to ride. It can be very hard at times to squeeze any time in to ride. Ifit weren't for the pit behind my house I wouldn't be able to ride near as much as I do.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we all need a pit behind our house!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i've one!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

I got 2 ponds hehe,and a big tractor ,maybe i need to dig one.


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess I´m addicted, or at least that´s what my wife says, haha, sadly around my house there is nothing but pavement, but sometimes I go around to ride a little bit just to keep myself sane LOL


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> yep, we are all addicted... but juggling family and responsibility makes it to where riding times, at least in my world, are sparse and far between. This forum is my outlet.


 
I agree.


1. family


2. atv's or work??

I love riding, but I do have to work to feed my atv hobby. lol.

Then there's hunting season, that's a whole animal in itself.
But regardless family is el' numero' uno'!!!:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

yiluss said:


> I guess I´m addicted, or at least that´s what my wife says, haha, sadly around my house there is nothing but pavement, but sometimes I go around to ride a little bit just to keep myself sane LOL


This is me...I grew up out in the country and moved to the city about four years ago...Now, at least once a day I will ride my brute around my neighborhood loop just to be able to get on it at least once a day...My wife was threatening an intervention but now she is starting to become addicted as well... 

Brute Force aka CRACK!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I've gotten in trouble for riding thru my neighborhood.
I guess they dont like people doing wheelies with a baby in a carseat strapped to the front rack!




















































































I'M ONLY KIDDING!!!!!


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I live just outside of Houston, Tx. not a place to ride within an hr from me.... only behind the neighborhood is somewhat cleared off for more houses and there's an old pond i can water wheelie in. that's my outlet! I haven't rode in a week! :aargh4:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is something I wrote & Posted a while back but I cant find the thread to bump it so, I just copied it here from facebook:

*Mud-Riding: "The only cure for this addiction, is to FEED it" - Websy*

A very true statement by a friend of mine. It's just like a drug, you do it once and the only way to extenguish the need, is to do it again and again.... To get that addrenalin high... That rush... The feeling... Even if the obstacle is not overtaken, the feeling of Attemping the deepest mud hole is just as satisfying.

You have to push it farther each time, going even deeper... Cross the middle of the pond this time, hit every mudhole on the trail not just the ones you can see the bottom of. RIDE across it, BEFORE you walk across it . See if you can make it in 2wd first! Can I water wheelie sitting backwards on the front rack? Are my friends brave enough to follow me through this one?

It's an art & a science really.... Knowing when to give it throttle, how much to give, when Not to give it any throttle, which way to lean, keeping good balance... If you lean left, she'll walk to the right. These things cross your mind constantly. I'm half way through this hole now.. Do I need to use the front diff lock, or is it going pull thru on its own? Did I remember to put fresh sealent on electrical connections before we left??? Hope I rememberd to put fresh silicon around the airbox lid!

If at any time you become, temporarily immobile, are your friends going to jump in and help? Yes, that is the measure of a true bond between mud-brothers(sisters). The first to bail off in the hole to help you out, he(she) is the one you can count on. Who is ready with the rope/winch? Just incase.... Who jumped in the waist deep creek without waders on, even though the water temp cant be any higher than 60* today.... Yes, this is the bond you must form with your fellow riders. 

When you start to get excited just by seeing others photos or hearing about their adventures, you know you have the addiction to it's fullest extent. 

Yet, when it's all said and done, isn't it just as much about the people you've met, the friends you've made, the influences you might have on younger(or new) riders. Talking with people from all over the WORLD who have the same addiction, discussing how in many ways your riding stlyes are the same, but equally as different. Teaching your kids the right way and wrong way to ride. Tread as lightly as possible young riders(pick up your trash!). It's a Family outing, something Everyone can enjoy! From grampaw, all the way down to the little tikes on their mini-wheelers. These truely are the most important aspects of our addiction.

This addiction, it's forever. It's in my blood. Mud In My Blood.... Is it in yours?


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello, my name is sookiesmacker.




I have a mud addiction.



I don't want to be helped, I just wanted it to be known.

:rockn::rockn::rockn::rockn:



Just sayin'




Seriously, my yami ain't set up for "Goin' Deep", but I sure do enjoy watching it when someone makes it through a really bad hole.

I usually see a bad hole and say: :greatgooglymoogly:



Then someone else pulls up and says: artay:


The whole time I'm thinking he'll end up looking like that kid on that Christmas show:
:563808:


The guy digs in and runs the friggin' rubber off of his tires::lawz:


Next thing I see, is him slowly churning his way out of the other end.

:rockn::flames::rockn::flames:


I give the guy props. and tip my budweiser in his direction:

:crowdapplause:


I may not have went through the hole myself, but I did enjoy seeing the one that did.

:WAYV:


Just because I ain't in there, doesn't mean I won't lend a hand if needed.



Mudrunners rule!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






Just sayin'


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

nicely put Polaris425 and Sookiesmacker


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Haven't riden in about a month (been at 3 weeks National Guard annual training) and there just has been NO RAIN at all in a month!

Hoping to get to ride somewhere this weekend!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

it's starting to get pretty dry around here too!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

it was dry here for a while, but we got an abundance from another country comin our way it looks like. weird how it comes from the south instead of directly east


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> it's starting to get pretty dry around here too!


Pack the biks up and come for a visit fellas. We haven't had a full day of sun since June 18th. It's been nothing but rain. This morning was crazy 25mm of rain falling on average per hour. Trails are going to be some wet this weekend )


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah we have been getting like an inch of rain a day over the past month. It just won't stop raining. Places that never hold water have some nasty "puddles" now. My scrammy isn't set up for running in that stuff but I still play in it as much as I can without risking too much. There is not a trail around here right now that you can ride more than say a half mile without running into some type of water/mud. It is also making for some interesting hill climbs with everything being so greasy.


----------

